# Indie Game - Forebearance Artists Needed



## Abezguaz (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello My name is Kenneth aka Abezguaz,


As a fellow passionate artist, it is with great pleasure I come before you to ask this question. Will you join me?

I am working on a 3D fighting game called FOREBEARANCE, This game will feature various elements similar to games like:


SKULL GIRLS
DEAD OR ALIVE
TEKKEN
STREET FIGHTER
MARVEL VS CAPCOM 3
BLOODY ROAR
MORTAL KOMBAT

Forebearance is a 3D fighting game that hosts human, furry / anthro, alien, angel and demon based characters.

The money made from the game will be used to compensate my hard working staff so if you are confident in your abilities, have fun doing what you love and are truly passionate then I NEED YOU!

We Need:

Promotional Art / Pin up works
T pose references for character modeling

I cannot handle the work load by myself as this game holds a cast of 34 driven characters with DLC to come as well.


Please, I ask all who are passionate about their craft as I to come speak with me about the game! I look forward to having you join our team!

_(LINKS HAVE BEEN REMOVED BY MODERATOR -- PLEASE PRIVATE MESSAGE TO GET CONTACT INFORMATION IF YOU ARE INTERESTED.)_

If you email me, I ask you sned links or even show at least 1 piece of work you have done. Thank you again!


----------

